# *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A ***



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I understand that a few people do not like going over to the motorgeek forums for answers so this is going to be the official Q & A for 034EFI SEM systems.








*PLEASE DO NOT THINK ANY QUESTION IS TOO "SILLY" TO ANSWER.We are here to help you out.*

_Quote, originally posted by *Stage IIc Specifications* »_








* 8 ignition and 8 injector drivers will support up to 8 cyl direct fire/sequential, or up to 16cyl semi-sequential and semi-batch fired.
* Operating Temperature -40 to +85° C
* Battery Voltage Range +6.0 to +20 VDC continuous
* Current Consumption 0.05 - 20 Amperes [@ 100% duty cycle]
* Injector impedance: High or Low impedance, 12+ ohms recommended for multiple injector per channel. Coil Support, built in driver (TTL) or standard 2-wire grounded coil.
* Maximum RPM 25,000+, tested at over 35krpm.
*Trigger Modes:*
-Stage IIc: Hall or VR, 60-2, 60-1, 36-1, 24-1, 20-1, 12-1, Chevy LS1 and others. 0-5 volt signal or low current 12v signal.
* Injection Timing Resolution .001MS (1 microsecond) to 65.535 millisecond [16 bits]
* Ignition Timing Resolution 1/4 degree.
* Communications High Speed RS-232 with STD 9 pin D interface
* Packaging Stamped aluminum casing with dampening rubber feet, black powerdercoating, 10.5"l, 6.5"w, 1.5"h (including connectors and feet)
* Programming/Tuning VIA WIN95/WIN98, XP, etc and RS232 port
* Engine Support: Fully valve timed sequential fuel with distributor fire ignition for Stage IIc


_Quote, originally posted by *Stage Ic Specifications* »_








* 2 ignition and 6injector drivers will support up to 6cyl sequential, or up to 12 cyl semi-sequential and batch fired. 2 ignition drivers can be used with either a distributor ignition or 4 cyl. waste spark ignition.
* Operating Temperature -40 to +85° C
* Battery Voltage Range +6.0 to +20 VDC continuous
* Current Consumption 0.05 - 20 Amperes [@ 100% duty cycle]
* Injector impedance: High or Low impedance, 12+ ohms recommended for multiple injector per channel.
* Maximum RPM 25,000+, tested to 30k+ rpm.
*Trigger Modes:*
-Stage Ic: Hall or VR, 60-2, 60-1, 36-1, 24-1, 20-1, 12-1, Chevy LS1 and others. 0-5 volt signal or low current 12v signal.
* Injection Timing Resolution 1 microsecond to 65.535 millisecond [16 bits]
* Ignition Timing Resolution 1/4 degree.
* Communications High Speed RS-232 with STD 9 pin D interface
* Packaging Extruded aluminum casing with dampening rubber feet, black powerdercoating, 6"l, 5.5"w, 1.5"h (including connectors and feet)
* Programming/Tuning VIA WIN95/WIN98, XP, etc and RS232 port
*Engine Support:* Fully valve timed sequential fuel with distributor fire ignition for Stage Iic


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What are the settings for aim dash when using 034 to send information to the dash?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What are the settings for aim dash when using 034 to send information to the dash?

This is for you?


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** ([email protected])*

Woah!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is for you?

I was trying to add info the tha Q & A


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I was trying to add info the tha Q & A

I will get that information from Nate for you chief as I have never personally installed an AIM dash.


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Which one of all the ecus would best be used for an 4cyl n/a w.distributor?
And on top of that which of the systems can also run a idle valve?
Just trying to compare cost to MS, though i know 034 is nicer because of multiple injector outputs instead of 2 like MS


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_Which one of all the ecus would best be used for an 4cyl n/a w.distributor?

Stage Ib

_Quote, originally posted by *jackyltardvaark* »_And on top of that which of the systems can also run a idle valve?

All,you only need a GPO (general purpose output) to run an Idle control valve or any other solenoid.


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

I dunno which wire on my car I should connect the gpo to, to turn on my rad fan? My car is CE2 wiring 90 golf. with stage 1c


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you have any good basemaps for a 11:1cr 16v/aba?
I'm also in the process of using one of your 1.8t wiring harnesses I bought (used) to hook up to this motor, any connection cut/add advice? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashgti* »_I dunno which wire on my car I should connect the gpo to, to turn on my rad fan? My car is CE2 wiring 90 golf. with stage 1c 

Why not run the fan direct? Or are you talking about which wire on the Stage Ic?

_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_Do you have any good basemaps for a 11:1cr 16v/aba?
I'm also in the process of using one of your 1.8t wiring harnesses I bought (used) to hook up to this motor, any connection cut/add advice? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


No maps available for a 16V ABA unless 034 has a customer I dont know about running the system.What system are you starting with?Stage Ic?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

are there no 16vt's running on the 034?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_are there no 16vt's running on the 034?

Turbo's? Quite a few...I dont keep tack of the NA boys


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

oh mis-read that my bad!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
No maps available for a 16V ABA unless 034 has a customer I dont know about running the system.What system are you starting with?Stage Ic?

Yeah I have a 1c, controlling fuel and spark.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_
Yeah I have a 1c, controlling fuel and spark.


Should be practically the same as both are using VR sensors in the same locations (rear of crankshaft).


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I builtt a aba 16vt running a t3t4 60 trim with 42lbs injectors. I have the Ic system. What base map should I start with on 034 web site? Right now I have the car running good at idle but having some ignition problems. The cars braking up under boost like it misfiring under boost. Runs good but as soon as it starts to go to postive boost it brakes up.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badazzgti88* »_I builtt a aba 16vt running a t3t4 60 trim with 42lbs injectors. I have the Ic system. What base map should I start with on 034 web site? Right now I have the car running good at idle but having some ignition problems. The cars braking up under boost like it misfiring under boost. Runs good but as soon as it starts to go to postive boost it brakes up.

Sounds like your VR sensor.
Got any screen shots?


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't have any saved right now. So your saying it sounds like the crank sensor is bad? I'm using the stock sensor that came on my aba bottom end but I know it's the same as a vr. I have another one maybe I'll try to change it out.


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*

should be able have for share my maps the day I'll finally get my ecu back from 034


----------



## 90mk20v (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I am using the stage 1c with my 1.8t. I loaded steve crosbies map from the 034 website onto my ecu and it is working great, But I just have on question. When I try to turn the boost up past 15psi it runs like crap, kinda sounds like fuel cut or something and kinda sounds like a subaru







. What do I need to adjust to fix this so I can boost higher. I havent really made any adjustments to the map yet....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_should be able have for share my maps the day I'll finally get my ecu back from 034









What was the hold up?

_Quote, originally posted by *90mk20v* »_I am using the stage 1c with my 1.8t. I loaded steve crosbies map from the 034 website onto my ecu and it is working great, But I just have on question. When I try to turn the boost up past 15psi it runs like crap, kinda sounds like fuel cut or something and kinda sounds like a subaru







. What do I need to adjust to fix this so I can boost higher. I havent really made any adjustments to the map yet....

What map sensor do you have?


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

look your IM


----------



## 90mk20v (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (A3dOUde)*

2.5 map. I guess its like its breaking up under boost when its too high


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (90mk20v)*

Hey Issam, who is in my area that can tune my GTI (stage IIc... just got it running over the past week) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (illi)*

where are you at in CT? You can always to to EPL about doing it. Tony is a good guy.
http://www.eplabs.net
Issam is in Barbados for a few days to take care of some family business and won't be online much till next week.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (WhiteG60)*

Nah, they dont tune SEM anymore... sent em an email a while ago..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_Hey Issam, who is in my area that can tune my GTI (stage IIc... just got it running over the past week) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Contact Marc Swanson or Andre (Audi4u on here)


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I got in touch with Marc, no response from Andre... thanks Wiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (illi)*

ok my tach won't work off my ecu. I got the green tach wire coming off my ecu going to the tach wire on my stock gauge and it's not working


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*

is it a mk2? you need the tach adapter... (I need one too)


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (illi)*

yea it's a mk2 I just found that on 034's site after some reading. Do you know where to get one?


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*

yeah they sell it right on their website.... 
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=760
im gonna order mine right now before I forget


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_I got in touch with Marc, no response from Andre... thanks Wiz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anytime Justin
I see you are up and running with some slick OZ's


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

hehe yep... thanx again


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** ([email protected])*

i'm haveing a problem trying to get the ecu to control the idle motor. I got the idle motor hook up to GPO2 but when i go into the GPO driver tuning screen and mess with the tuning chart I can't get it to control the ICM? I'm getting no voltage at all to the motor. I've looked on motorgeek and 034's site but chouldn't find anything. Can some one help me out? this is the last thing I need to get figered out before i'm off to the dyno for tuning.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badazzgti88* »_i'm haveing a problem trying to get the ecu to control the idle motor. I got the idle motor hook up to GPO2 but when i go into the GPO driver tuning screen and mess with the tuning chart I can't get it to control the ICM? I'm getting no voltage at all to the motor. I've looked on motorgeek and 034's site but chouldn't find anything. Can some one help me out? this is the last thing I need to get figered out before i'm off to the dyno for tuning.

Gpo's don't output power.
you have to power it with ignition 12v and the gpo applies the -/ground signal.


----------



## badazzgti88 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Audi4u)*

you know I knew that now that you told me







Damn I must have been having a major brain fart


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*

bump this up to the top.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

Soon to Switching to this using the 1c wasted spark setup
one question ..
Does it suport the MK3 Tach?
or will need a tach converter to operate it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Soon to Switching to this using the 1c wasted spark setup
one question ..
Does it suport the MK3 Tach?
or will need a tach converter to operate it?

The Tach converter was only for the MKII's.I do not recall anyone needing it for a MKIII.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

thanks..and one more question for the Wizard...will it be able to operate an 0BD2 throttle body IE the idle motor portion?
or do i ned to swich to another idle valve?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_thanks..and one more question for the Wizard...will it be able to operate an 0BD2 throttle body IE the idle motor portion?
or do i ned to swich to another idle valve?

Yes you can operate the idle motor with the 034 system but I recommend against it depending on what system you purchase.If you go with a Stage Ic then you are left with 1 GPO


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

I probably wont use idle controll at all..but it's nice to know its available should i get silly
Thanks


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Wizard-of-OD)*

OK I've just gone to the Dark Side.....
No more Chip tune for me.......
034-1C wasted spark setup in hand.......
Now to wire it up and start tuning


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I just finished building a vw aba/16v running stage IIc. We just finished wiring it up, loaded up the 8v basemap from 034's site and tried starting it.
It seems like the spark timing is off or something, but I'm so new to SEM that I'm really having trouble with the learning curve. 
I logged my startup attempts and am attaching the file. The starter is turning the motor over, I'm getting fuel, I've got itb's so I know I'm getting air... 
Any help/teachings/advice/wisdom are greatly appreciated! 
Logged: http://www.frommydyinglips.com/car/mk1/plotter.csv


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (goofydug)*

try swapping the wires from one coil to the other..The coils may be wired incorrectly...been there on another setup


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

what is the best way to run a Stage 2c ecu in a MK4 VR and retain "most" of the dash functionality?
can the stock ecu stay in place for this?


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_try swapping the wires from one coil to the other..The coils may be wired incorrectly...been there on another setup









I'm using the 034 wastespark coilpack, and I doublechecked my plug wires.
Thanks for the suggestion though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_I just finished building a vw aba/16v running stage IIc. We just finished wiring it up, loaded up the 8v basemap from 034's site and tried starting it.

You are running a stage IIc on a 16V?What are you doing for Hall?

_Quote, originally posted by *cosmicmkII* »_what is the best way to run a Stage 2c ecu in a MK4 VR and retain "most" of the dash functionality?
can the stock ecu stay in place for this?

Simply share the crank signal (VR) between the stock ecu & the 034 ecu.Everything else should work fine.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You are running a stage IIc on a 16V?What are you doing for Hall?

It's an aba/16v, so I'm using the VR sensor in the aba block.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_
It's an aba/16v, so I'm using the VR sensor in the aba block.

I know...
What are you doing for hall?Why a Stage IIc on a 16v


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I know...
What are you doing for hall?Why a Stage IIc on a 16v

PM sent Mr Abed.
I'm keeping it waste spark, so as you pointed out I will not need a hall sender.
I got the IIc used from a friend, I couldn't pass it up even if it's slightly overkill for my application.
Do I need to align the timing of the motor with the 034 ecu somehow?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_
Do I need to align the timing of the motor with the 034 ecu somehow?


You have the ability to lock the timing with the software.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

does the 1B system have a screen for AFR instead of lamba?


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

watching for info on tuning the ITB'd ABA 16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (nick526)*

Let's talk a little about knock sensing. Does this system have provisions for knock sensor input/timing control and if so which stage?
I like what I've been reading about 034 so far but I haven't seen much about the knock sensing issue which is pretty important to me since I'm planning a (somewhat) high compression motor that's gonna run on crappy california 91 octane pump gas.


----------



## audi4ttro (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (badazzgti88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badazzgti88* »_I don't have any saved right now. So your saying it sounds like the crank sensor is bad? I'm using the stock sensor that came on my aba bottom end but I know it's the same as a vr. I have another one maybe I'll try to change it out. 

is this true the VR sensor is the same as the ABA or AEB or you have to use the VR unit only?
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

AEB
Gt3071r .63
10psi
awic
small port manifold :stupid: (need a vr6 tb to install my shorty)
#55 injectors @ 4bar









so theirs the map, how am i looking?
(flame suit on) am i safe with this map to turn the boost up to about 14?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ork)*

oh the only major problem im having with my current map is i have a bad throttle response problem...
if i blip the throttle the rpm's drop then shoot up... i put the wideband on it but it drops below 10:1 when i do that so i asume its flooding for a second...
how can i tune that out?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (audi4ttro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi4ttro* »_
is this true the VR sensor is the same as the ABA or AEB or you have to use the VR unit only?
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup the same
Sorry for not replying to this thread in a while.It had to sit into the archives until I could take over the forum....
HI EVERYONE! ISSAM HERE


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Issam Abed)*

lovin this info! i got two 034 projects coming up soon


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (-RalleyTuned-)*

Trigger kit for v-belt and serpentine belt systems has now been revised.


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Issam Abed)*

any thoughts on this problem i am having.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4086565









_Modified by kleinergti1 at 5:48 PM 5-18-2009_


_Modified by kleinergti1 at 10:04 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## newt_ (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (kleinergti1)*

Do you have any other information to share? How much boost are you running, what are your AFR's?
What is your injector duty cycle at WOT when things start to breakup?


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (newt_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newt_* »_Do you have any other information to share? How much boost are you running, what are your AFR's?
i would have more info but i cleared the map out yesterday and just tried to upload a base map from 034 website and now i cannot even get it to start.
What is your injector duty cycle at WOT when things start to breakup?

before i could not even get to wot as it started to breakup once into boost.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (kleinergti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleinergti1* »_
before i could not even get to wot as it started to breakup once into boost.


What coil/coils are you running?


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
What coil/coils are you running?

034 coil pack,brand new 034 wires. When i first bought the car it ran awesome i think the original tuner was kevin at DTR.


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

do I absolutely need the 034m USB to serial port adapter to have a newer laptop functionnal with my Ic ecu ??


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

just wired up the 034 rpm signal converter... No worky ! Test my ground spot, good ! White connected to green/white and purple on green/black wire... My red wire was match to a black/white wire... 
Only thing I don't remember if I tested is, does the black/white wire stays 12Vdc feeded after car is ignited ? Because it is switched 0 ( key off ) 12V ( key on ) but I don't remember if we tested it after the engine was running...


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

What is the max amount of boost the 2.5 bar MAP in the IIC allow you to run? Does the 1 bar of atmosphere play into this?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleinergti1* »_
034 coil pack,brand new 034 wires. When i first bought the car it ran awesome i think the original tuner was kevin at DTR.

Who built the harness? 034 or you? I am going to venture and say there could be a break in the wires going to the connectors.

_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_do I absolutely need the 034m USB to serial port adapter to have a newer laptop functionnal with my Ic ecu ??

Unless you have another way of connecting to the ECU then yes

_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_
Only thing I don't remember if I tested is, does the black/white wire stays 12Vdc feeded after car is ignited ? Because it is switched 0 ( key off ) 12V ( key on ) but I don't remember if we tested it after the engine was running...

MKIII chassis?

_Quote, originally posted by *nypassat16v* »_What is the max amount of boost the 2.5 bar MAP in the IIC allow you to run? Does the 1 bar of atmosphere play into this?

Yes
so 1.5 bar = 22.05 psi.


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

thank you Issam for the replies...
My question was more like: can any serial port to USB adapter cable be used to connect a newer laptop to the 034 ECU ?
And yep, my Ic is installed in a 1996 Golf








Thanks for taking the time ! Really appreciated !


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*



Issam Abed said:


> Who built the harness? 034 or you? I am going to venture and say there could be a break in the wires going to the connectors.
> 034 built the harness.
> now since i cleared the tune out of it i cannot get it to run from a 034 tune file also do not know which one to pick from there download page.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_
My question was more like: can any serial port to USB adapter cable be used to connect a newer laptop to the 034 ECU ? 

I know in the MKII's we used a tach converter but I am not sure on the MKIII's.
I have only ever used the USB to serial port adapter from 034. Do not see why another unit out there wouldnt work?

_Quote, originally posted by *kleinergti1* »_now since i cleared the tune out of it i cannot get it to run from a 034 tune file also do not know which one to pick from there download page.

Pick the file that is closest to your injector sizing.
What state are you in?


----------



## CarlB (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a 9A running on 034 Stage IC. It was using the stock TPS on the throttle body, which I understand is more of a throttle(idle) switch. It was giving erratic readings which when tested corresponded to erratic resistance readings. I want to replace it. My question is which TPS would work best with the stock 9A throttle body. Thanks.
Carl


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CarlB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarlB* »_I have a 9A running on 034 Stage IC. It was using the stock TPS on the throttle body, which I understand is more of a throttle(idle) switch. It was giving erratic readings which when tested corresponded to erratic resistance readings. I want to replace it. My question is which TPS would work best with the stock 9A throttle body. Thanks.
Carl

Look for a Passat Automatic throttle body with a 3-PIN TPS on it.Some of the digifant VW Foxes also came with a 3-PIN TPS connector on it.You can find them in any junkyard or check the classifieds above.I am sure someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## CarlB (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks. I'll take a look. Is that the 8v or 16v with auto I'm looking for??
Carl


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CarlB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarlB* »_Thanks. I'll take a look. Is that the 8v or 16v with auto I'm looking for??
Carl

16V with auto on the passat
8V on the VW Fox
Chrisbmx has one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=15


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I know in the MKII's we used a tach converter but I am not sure on the MKIII's.
I have only ever used the USB to serial port adapter from 034. Do not see why another unit out there wouldnt work?



I'll have a retry next time... 

As for the tach signal, I've asked on MG, still waiting for an answer !! But I might retry just plug the OE wire for tach signal to the 034 wire and give it a try, since I didn't test it and the shop who did the install told me it wasn't...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_just wired up the 034 rpm signal converter... No worky ! Test my ground spot, good ! White connected to green/white and purple on green/black wire... My red wire was match to a black/white wire... 
Only thing I don't remember if I tested is, does the black/white wire stays 12Vdc feeded after car is ignited ? Because it is switched 0 ( key off ) 12V ( key on ) but I don't remember if we tested it after the engine was running...

Is this in a MK3?
if so no converter needed.....
you are running a dist i assume?
tell me what year your car is and we will go from there


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Is this in a MK3?
if so no converter needed.....
you are running a dist i assume?
tell me what year your car is and we will go from there










1996 Canadian Golf CL
Running Waste spark Ic system


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

^^if it helps you any on my corrado i ran the output of the 034 right to g1/12 ( tach input) behind the fuse panel. no converter necessary and it reads dead on. whats strange is though Im using the same tach output wire to run my stewart warner tach, and it reads slow?


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

perfect then I'll just find a piece of wire and hook it up that way and give it a try !
thanks for your help !


----------



## don1588 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: *** 034EFI - Stage Ic & Stage IIc Q & A *** ([email protected])*

Just out of curiosity, has anybody succsefully hooked up a stgIc to a mk4 8v and ran the factory guages? Particularlly a high compression motor with large cam, i.e about 10.7:1 with a 268 runnin about 0.460" lift


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

not workin... Tried to wired up the two wires together and still nothing..
second test will be find another switched 12V source... Maybe mine goes off when engine is running...


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*









heres a couple of videos from last weekend in my 034 16v NA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzA4qXVePK0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u-Ez5gej9Q
I have a perfectly running 16v MAP I made to run with NO turbo and a 1bar MAP sensor ,also my car runs extremely well with the TPS sensor input turned off , so this is a great file to run and help you save $$$$ sourcing a pasat throttle body from a AUTO trans car in order to run a TPS. it is not needed with my file and you can see my car is very smooth ,no backfiring , runs like it came from a factory.
I am sending my file to another user here so I figured I could post it here if anyone wants it.
its a "set" file and its very easy to load onto your 034 EFI
edit= I wanted to add I deleted my ISV also and I never have had the car stall out , it idles at 1000-1050 rpm this way


_Modified by marcm at 8:40 AM 8-13-2009_


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (CarlB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarlB* »_I have a 9A running on 034 Stage IC. It was using the stock TPS on the throttle body, which I understand is more of a throttle(idle) switch. It was giving erratic readings which when tested corresponded to erratic resistance readings. I want to replace it. My question is which TPS would work best with the stock 9A throttle body. Thanks.
Carl

carl see my post on my 16v file. TPS is supposed to be the most accurate way to run your EFI but I found that I can run my car flawlessly with NO tps and NO ISV.
junk yard TBs usually have BAD tps on them anyways and the new sensor is around 190 bucks and even more considering I own a shop and I paid about 190 for my new sensor at wholesale from world pac so it should be even more $$$ , I currently have my throttle body with TPS on my car still but the TPS input is turned off in my ECU. I have an AUDI 5000 throttle body going in soon in its place and I will have a perfect passat auto trans TB with brand new TPS mounted to it for sale SOON.


----------



## wideveedub (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (marcm)*

HI im looking for a standalone unit for a vr6 drag car/street
is it possible to run a multi stage boost on a gear by gear basis
with 034 IIc 
thank you


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (wideveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wideveedub* »_HI im looking for a standalone unit for a vr6 drag car/street
is it possible to run a multi stage boost on a gear by gear basis
with 034 IIc 
thank you 

You can but what are you using to "tell" the ecu which gear you are in?


----------



## wideveedub (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

maybe its possible with micro switch on the shifter box


----------



## 1.8TTURBO (Oct 1, 2006)

*034 IIc 1.8t*

i have a question on 034 IIc for a 1.8t
i'm about to buy a IIc but i want my car to keep all its oem dash functionality
is it possible and keeping the oem ECU in place and connected + the IIc ???
what about the map which you recommend? im running at the time a t3super60 
and planning on going bigger soon say t3t4 50 trim, what injector you recommend?


_Modified by 1.8TTURBO at 6:43 AM 10-1-2009_


----------



## GTIgor (Feb 19, 2008)

Issam Abed, 
Please,can you post wiring diagram for 034 Ic.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTIgor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIgor* »_Issam Abed, 
Please,can you post wiring diagram for 034 Ic. 


An old one I made back in 2003?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Still Loving the 1C.......








Now to Have the ECU upgraded to 4 bar...so i can go 350whp
as i'm bumping against the fuel cut now 24 ish psi
ABA turbo btw










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:26 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Anybody running your systems on an obd1 aba hybrid? Im wanting to get away from my old CIS injection and seeing if this might be better then a megasquirt application. Has anybody done this?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_Anybody running your systems on an obd1 aba hybrid? Im wanting to get away from my old CIS injection and seeing if this might be better then a megasquirt application. Has anybody done this?









its the same as using it on an ABA......no differance at all..it does not care what head your using


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (marcm)*

You have a similar setup that I want to do. I have an ABA block with Vr sensor, 16v head & auto TPS throttle body. Can I run the Ib with the internal crank trigger? or do I have to move up to the Ic? 
I was hoping to remove the distributor and go with the 034efi coil pack to avoid the whole vac adv dizzy problems.
Let me know if I'm way off here...I'm not going with a turbo, want to stay NA.
Thanks !


_Modified by BlueRagTop at 1:24 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anyone have any idea on wiring for the dizzy?
Stage 1b with a 2.0 16v.
What three wires go to what?


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Denniswhat)*

I found this on Motorgeek: http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...butor
The hall sensor should be hooked up as follows: 
white/blue: trigger on hall sensor 
white: hall power 
shield: hall ground (just roll that shield I see into a 'wire') 
The coil should have switched 12V (when key is turned) and the second connection on the coil should come from the ECU.


----------



## TheArchitect (May 4, 2006)

Updated firmware for stage 1C and IIC 034 ECUS, see link.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=474


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (TheArchitect)*

Impressive! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyGLI89 (Jun 9, 2007)

I need some help(total standalone newb)...

i have a mk2 1.8t swap that i have had running on stock aeb harness, related censors and aftermarket chip. aeb harness just wired into the stock CE2 harness, still using stock mk2 cluster and guages 

ive finished a new motor, roughly 2.1l, TT 225 6spd trans and related rear diff. i havent decided on a perticular turbo yet, but i have decided id prefer to go with standalone on this setup for more tunability. (as well as engine management, i will be needing some sort of rear haldex controler, undecided on that one yet as well)

Ive looked at 034s site, and am kinda confused as to what might be my best option for a perticular ecu/wiring harness, etc. 

I know this is a very vague question so if anyone has any good suggestions for some good reads on this efi for a total dummy, id be greatly appriciative

sorry for the stupidity, i can be rether internet illiterate 

thanks 
-ian


----------



## fatchance999 (Feb 7, 2008)

*ignition timing question*

I have my 2.0L 16v running a 1C EFI and it was previously tuned by NGP however i rebuilt the engine and removed the 60-2 crank sensor and now the car starts and idles but it sounds as though i have an ignition ping And upon giving it throttle it misfires slightly. My question is 
whats the best method from start to finish on how to set ignition timing accurately for smooth operation? Thanks for the time


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Salsa GTI said:


> Still Loving the 1C.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 300+ with Ic on an aba... Man no wonder why 18psi was breaking loose in 4th on my aba/16v in my scirocco. Great job man :thumbup:


----------

